# Cat in Maine needs your help!



## Kellz625 (Jul 5, 2003)

As a rule, we don't adopt out kitties who are positive for FIV or FELV. It's a good rule that I agree with 100%. But every now and again there comes along a cat who pulls at your heart strings, a cat that every shelter employee is drawn to, a cat who is so special that no one can bare to PTS.

This is Clancy.








Clancy was a stray from Portland, Maine.








Clancy is FIV positive








Clancy will not be put up for general adoption and all of our other options have run out. Clancy will have to be put to sleep if we employees can't find a home for him VERY soon.
Clancy is an adult, intact male who is full of spirit and joy. He LOVES people and being doted upon. Clancy gives back 110% of the love and affection he receives. Clancy will be neutered if we can find a home for him and transportation can be worked out.
This is a plea to save the life of a special shelter boy who did not ask to be in his current situation but makes the best of it and never fails to make us all smile.
Please contact me ASAP if you think you may be able to help Clancy.


----------



## Kellz (Mar 9, 2004)

Mods please delete this post as it is under my old account which has become inactive RIGHT after posting this...weird...anyway, I'll repost again...


----------

